# June 30th independence Day Celebration at Jake Allen's Hacienda!!!!! FOOD LIST!!!!!



## TNGIRL (Jun 11, 2012)

This year with July 4th being on a Wed. we decided to have the Annual Al Chapman's July 4th Celebration on the prior Sat at Jake Allen's house. And we need to get some planning done on the food lists we'll have.  So please let us know how many in your group will be able to attend and what you can bring. 
We plan on eating around noon. There will be dutch oven cooking, so you can bring yours iffin you want. Also have a weber grill and all the fixins if you want to cook yours yourself. 

We will have plates/napkins/utensils/cups on hand....But we can always use more ice......

Everyone is welcome to bring food and an appetite!!! Oh yeh, and a chair if you want!! 
If anyone brings fireworks, we will set them off at dark, unless it's too dry then we won't!!! And yes the crazzzed dog "Tiny" will be there for our viewing pleasure.........
Don't forget to bring a bow and some arras. If you don't have them, let us know ahead of time and I'll bet someone can come up with something to put in your or your child or your wife's hands to shoot!!!!!!
I'll start it off:

TNGIRL: my spicy cold marinated shrimp, potato salad, sweet coleslaw, dessert, fruit bowl, deviled eggs and probably sweet tea.
Jerry Russell: bear steaks and/or tag sandwiches, or crazy stuff TBA........
Artmom: layered SW dip & chips, dessert
Al33 and Doug Bell: burgers & hawt dogs with buns, corn on the cob
Mr & Mrs Woodswalker: cornbread salad, sweet tea, cookies and maybe more!
Necedah: peanut butter pies!
JakeAllen: Dutch Oven pork roast w/potatos/onions/carrots, Dutch Oven crowder peas, boiled peanuts
chenryiv: his Missus's homemade peanutbutter cookies and "something else!"
Mr & Mrs RPM: baked beans, bottled water, chips & pretzels, hole filling!!!!
John V. x 4: couple ice cold watermelons and some extras!!
Muddyfoots: some strange meat from his freeeeeezer!!!!!!cooked!
youngtrad: squash casserole and dump cake!!!!
neighbor Sam Swain: layer Mexican salad/dip, ice cream and whatever else we need!!!!
Red Arrow and son: filling in holes......
Skunkhound: tortilla chips w/artichoke dip (YUMO!), cucumber salad, drinks.
Fredw & Carolyn: bbq chicken, unsweetened tea.
Tatonka chips & Debbie: deviled eggs, fruit pizza.
Richard Waite: Potato Salad
Mr & Mrs Pine Nut: 2 pecan pies, regular cole slaw, tea, water, ice and the Anglins!!!
Mr & Mrs Threeleggedpigmy and Connor!!!!: pasta salad and another side.....
Longstreet1: peach cobbler, dip/chips, water, ice, and his Aunt's bringing pineapple upside down cake!
morning hunter & Richard: marinated veg salad, chips, sweet tea, ice.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 11, 2012)

I hope to bring some bear steaks but failing that I will share some tag sandwiches...

Seriously, what ever you need just let me know.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll think of something


----------



## Artmom (Jun 11, 2012)

*two attending*

Layered Southwestern dip and chips.
Some type of dessert...


----------



## Al33 (Jun 11, 2012)

I will bring burgers, dogs, buns for both and  Corn on the cob.


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 12, 2012)

Myself and the Mrs. will bring cornbread salad , sweet tea and cookies maybe more. Cannt wait.


----------



## Necedah (Jun 12, 2012)

Peanut butter pies


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 12, 2012)

Boiled Peanuts

Smoked Chicken

Dutch Oven full of Crowder Peas

Dutch Oven Pork Roast, Potatoes, Onions and Carrotts


----------



## chenryiv (Jun 12, 2012)

My wife's homemade peanut butter cookies and "something else".


----------



## RogerB (Jun 13, 2012)

A spare tire (if I ride with Dave)
Put me down for some tater salad.


----------



## RPM (Jun 14, 2012)

Do you need dinner plates, dessert plates, napkins, plastic?

I can make baked beans and bring a case of bottled water but I'll try my hand at being flexible if you find you need help with something else.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 15, 2012)

RPM said:


> Do you need dinner plates, dessert plates, napkins, plastic?
> 
> I can make baked beans and bring a case of bottled water but I'll try my hand at being flexible if you find you need help with something else.



Baked beans and bottled water in a cooler would be perfect!

We have plenty of paper and plastic products.

Thanks!


----------



## John V. (Jun 16, 2012)

There will be four of us and we thought we would bring a couple  of ice-cold watermelons and I'm sure we'll come up with something else as well.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 18, 2012)

Back to the top......need some more groceries!!!!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm still thankin' about what to put with what Sarah is fixin.

I'll come up with somethin'.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 18, 2012)

Doug Bell is going to chip in with me for the burgers and dogs. Muddy, you can too if you don't want to bother with bringing something.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 18, 2012)

Al33 said:


> Doug Bell is going to chip in with me for the burgers and dogs. Muddy, you can too if you don't want to bother with bringing something.



I'd be happy to help with that, Al. Just let me know how much. No problem.

I'll still probably come up with something else. I've got some pheasant in the freezer that make pretty good poppers.


----------



## youngtrad (Jun 18, 2012)

i will be there by myself tell me what to bring and i can get whatever not too far from the house so i can make something or swing by the store on the way either way pm me if you want my cell


----------



## RPM (Jun 19, 2012)

Tomi,
We'll be happy to help fill in the holes in the menu.
The first half of next week we can see where you're short.
Plan to pick up some snacks along with the stuff posted earlier.


----------



## Red Arrow (Jun 19, 2012)

Justin and me will be there.  Don't know what we will bring yet.  if there is something else particular you are short on just let me know.

Lee


----------



## MISSING RIDGE (Jun 20, 2012)

*june 30 celebration*

need address and or directions to outing at Jake Allens

thanks Missing Ridge


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 21, 2012)

MISSING RIDGE said:


> need address and or directions to outing at Jake Allens
> 
> thanks Missing Ridge



Good to hear from you Mr. Butch!

940 Burnt Hickory Rd
Powder Springs, Ga 30127

From Highway 92 and Highway 278, Hiram, Ga

Go approximately 5 miles South on Hwy 92, to

Pine Valley Rd
Turn Left
Proceed to Stop Light at Intersection of Brownsville Rd
Go Straight; Roads becomes Burnt Hickory
Proceed 3/4" mile, driveway on the left
Look for the Great Big Arrow

If you get turned around, call Al, or 404-630-9039

Looking forward to seeing you again sir!


----------



## Skunkhound (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll probably bring tortilla chips with artichoke dip, and possibly cucumber salad, and some drinks. Probably be solo.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 21, 2012)

Skunkhound said:


> I'll probably bring tortilla chips with artichoke dip, and possibly cucumber salad, and some drinks. Probably be solo.



Why don't you go to Hemingway's Friday night and meet someone nice to escort you to the party. Hate to see you all alone.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 22, 2012)

Tomi, Al,  Let me know what you all need and I can pick it up at the last minute. If you just need me to throw in money for something you already have or need I can do that as well. Otherwise I am going to just do like every man before such an event and go to Kroger and just buy a bunch of crazy stuff...lol


----------



## RPM (Jun 23, 2012)

Tomi,
While at Aldi, I grabbed a couple bags of chips, bag of pretzels and some pretzel rods  (I like salty stuff especially in the heat.).
Will check later to see stuff you still need: main dish, sides, dessert.


----------



## fredw (Jun 23, 2012)

Carolyn and I will bring a bbq chicken and unsweet tea.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 23, 2012)

If I can find a date, I'll get her to make a fruit pizza.  I'll go ahead and make some deviled eggs. I see Tomi is bring eggs but you just can't have enough deviled eggs at one of these events


----------



## RogerB (Jun 25, 2012)

My son and daughter-in-law have desided to hold my grandson's (4 year old) birthday party on the 30th, so I'm going to have to back out on the tater salad. Hate to miss it.


----------



## bownarrow (Jun 25, 2012)

sounds like fun, love to come but i'll be down at the Rock Ranch with Tony and the youth archery trailer


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 25, 2012)

i wish Andrea and I could make this but we want be able to this year. We are helping Jason with a youth archery program this weekend.


----------



## youngtrad (Jun 25, 2012)

*food*

yes tomi that is fine there will be just me in attendance and i am bringing a squash casserole and a "dump" cake hehehe.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 26, 2012)

hogdgz said:


> i wish Andrea and I could make this but we want be able to this year. We are helping Jason with a youth archery program this weekend.



You and Andrea will be missed! Good on you for helping Jason and Carmen. That sounds like a fun day.

I reckon our thing is getting too popular, and there are too many things happening on same days. I wish we could do them all.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 26, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> You and Andrea will be missed! Good on you for helping Jason and Carmen. That sounds like a fun day.
> 
> I reckon our thing is getting too popular, and there are too many things happening on same days. I wish we could do them all.



I know Jeff, I hate we are gonna miss it too. This will be our first year missing it, its always a blast and alot of fun. So many things to do now days its hard to choose. Yall have fun and sling an arrow for us.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 26, 2012)

Maybe I missed it but what time does all this start?


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 26, 2012)

jerry russell said:


> Maybe I missed it but what time does all this start?



around 9am but we'll be there whatever time, as hot as it'll be, the earlier the cooler!!!!!But not 7ish........


----------



## pine nut (Jun 26, 2012)

Karin and I will bring two pecan pies and regular coleslaw for the hotdogs and burgers.  What else might be needed?


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 27, 2012)

jerry russell said:


> Maybe I missed it but what time does all this start?



It looks to be hot.
As early as anyone wants to start shooting.
The course is set, and ready.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 27, 2012)

pine nut said:


> Karin and I will bring two pecan pies and regular coleslaw for the hotdogs and burgers.  What else might be needed?



YEAH!!!!! I was sure hoping ya'll could make it!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 27, 2012)

Pasta salad and another side.


----------



## morning hunter (Jun 27, 2012)

Just in case you didn't get email.  Richard and I will bring a marinated vegetable salad, chips, sweet tea and ice.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Peach cobbler and some sort of dip and chips, cooler of waters any thing else needed just let us know


----------



## pine nut (Jun 27, 2012)

We're bringing Arthur and Dorthy when we come too!  Bringing some tea, water and ice as well.  IDK what Dorothy is a bringin' but it'll be good for sure!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jun 27, 2012)

My aunt said they will be coming they will bring a pineapple upside down cake. Looking forward to a good day of friends and shooting.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 28, 2012)

Burgers, dogs, buns for both, and corn in the coolers waitin' to be cooked and served. Gonna do some corn shuckin' tomorrow nite.

Also got some raffle items for the kids, some of which are water guns so be sure to bring a change of clothes for the younguns. As hot as it is predicted to get Saturday I won't mind one bit if they soak me.


----------



## RPM (Jun 28, 2012)

Tomi, AL, Jeff,
Anything missing from the list that you would like someone to bring?

It sounds like we're having the same weather you had last year.


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 28, 2012)

I hope to be there with all the youngin's and I will try to put something together tomorrow at the firehouse.


----------



## FVR (Jun 29, 2012)

I will be attending, hoping that Jaden decides he want to go.  It is gonna be hot.


----------



## mommabear (Jun 29, 2012)

Mrs. Woodswalker here.  We are bringing a guest who is new to trad archery, so we will be adding some peach cobbler to our list and also doubling up on the tea we are bringing.  Probably 2 gal sweet and 2 gal unsweet.  And who knows, I might just get more done then anticipated and have time to whip something else up as well.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 29, 2012)

The course is as complete as we can make it!!! There's a whole bunch of COOL shots...hope ya'll like them.  Much Thanks to Charlie, Al and neighbor Sam for assisting us with any and all details. I want to thank Jeff for working on the course and his yard and house for many weeks now. Even Miss Peggy (his Mom) has been working in the yard and on her flowers, so YA'LL better notice and tell her!!!!!
Folks, it's gonna be a HOT one all day. So wear loose light clothing, bring alot of cold drinks and chairs, head coverings and take it real easy all day long!!! I am a nurse, and there will be folks around with medical abilities BUT we don't want anyone getting ill that way. So please keep hydrated and keep your kids and pets hydrated as well. I have been looking forward to spending all day with you and I don't want anything to mess it up!!!!!
By the looks of the list.....we are gonna eat Like Kings and Queens too!!!
See ya'll soon!!!!


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok, It's 3:45AM and I'm on my way over to shoot.  Gotta' get at it while its only 85deg. outside.  Well, not really, but I'm up at work and can't go back to sleep.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 30, 2012)

I am at work wishing i was at JEFFS YALL have a good time for me


----------

